# Turltle Bearch oss drivers in the kernel

## Mr. Hahn

will those work for the santa cruz? I will be swithcing from an audigy, so will there be a lot of stuff I'd have to reconfigure in etc to swithc from an audigy w/ alsa to a santa cruz w/ oss?

----------

## Wedge_

Don't bother with the OSS drivers. The cs46xx ALSA driver works very well with the TB Santa Cruz, that's what I'm using just now. I don't think there's much you'll need to do to switch drivers. Do: 

```
ALSA_CARDS="cs46xx" emerge alsa-driver
```

 You might want to use ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" to get the latest version. You'll also need to edit /etc/modules.d/alsa and make sure the "alias snd-card-0" line looks like "alias snd-card-0 snd-cs46xx", then run modules-update.

----------

## Mr. Hahn

well the idea was to kinda get away from alsa because it is so annoying to compile everytime I recompile the kernel, and also I just want to try out oss.

----------

## Wedge_

IIRC the OSS drivers don't do hardware mixing on the Santa Cruz, which the ALSA drivers definitely can. In the new 2.6 kernels, OSS is deprecated, while ALSA is builtin. If you want to use OSS there's nothing stopping you, but ALSA will almost certainly work better.

----------

## TheWart

 *Wedge_ wrote:*   

> IIRC the OSS drivers don't do hardware mixing on the Santa Cruz, which the ALSA drivers definitely can. In the new 2.6 kernels, OSS is deprecated, while ALSA is builtin. If you want to use OSS there's nothing stopping you, but ALSA will almost certainly work better.

 

I have this soundcard, and have ALSA and OSS emu built into the kernel.

I am using Musik for my mp3's, but when I try and open Totem for my movies, it freezes because it says that /dev/dsp is busy.  If I close Musik, then TOtem opens fine.

Can ALSA handle only one prgram at a time?

EDIT:

I just looked, and Musik was using OSS.  I changed it to ALSA, but the same thing happens.  Maybe Totem is using OSS.....do you know how I can change it?  I checked the Totem/Xine sites, but I cant find out how to change it.

----------

## Wedge_

 *TheWart wrote:*   

> I have this soundcard, and have ALSA and OSS emu built into the kernel.
> 
> I am using Musik for my mp3's, but when I try and open Totem for my movies, it freezes because it says that /dev/dsp is busy. If I close Musik, then TOtem opens fine.
> 
> Can ALSA handle only one prgram at a time?

 

The snd-cs46xx ALSA driver should be able to handle over 30 audio streams in hardware. I've no problem running xmms and a couple of instances of mplayer or a game at the same time. I've got all my sound stuff built as modules, I don't know if that'd make a difference. Try using ALSA as the output device for your media players if you can, instead of OSS.

Edit:  *TheWart wrote:*   

> EDIT:
> 
> I just looked, and Musik was using OSS. I changed it to ALSA, but the same thing happens. Maybe Totem is using OSS.....do you know how I can change it? I checked the Totem/Xine sites, but I cant find out how to change it.

 

I don't use either program, so I couldn't tell you if it's possible. It may not matter - I usually use the ALSA output plugin for xmms and OSS for mplayer, but using OSS for both works fine as well.

----------

## gunnar67

Musik has a bug, which prevents it from using anything other then oss output.

wait for the next release, which will be out soon and much better  :Wink: 

The webseite tells you that is is already out, but this is not true.

Hope this night a release will be made.

regards,

gunnar

----------

## TheWart

 *gunnar67 wrote:*   

> Musik has a bug, which prevents it from using anything other then oss output.
> 
> wait for the next release, which will be out soon and much better 
> 
> The webseite tells you that is is already out, but this is not true.
> ...

 

Nice!

I am looking foward to the release.

----------

